# Whitebeard vs Donquixote Pirates



## Amol (Sep 12, 2014)

WB fights entire family of DD.
Whitebeard
Vs
DD family
Location: Dressrosa
Knowledge : Full 
Mindset : IC
Note : 
1)This is old but healthy WB. He won't have any random heart attacks.
2) DD family has fodder's too so far shown. Sugar has those gigantic toys .
3)CC and Bellamy are also part of crew for time being .
*Scenario 2 :*
Primebeard.


----------



## monkey d ace (Sep 12, 2014)

sugar solo's.

EDIT:
>intel full
>WB wrecks.


----------



## Extravlad (Sep 12, 2014)

CoTC and 1 quake should do the job.

I believe WB was able to use COTC at Marineford, he actually tried to do it but he had a heart attack and since you restricted this then it's easy for him to clears.


----------



## November (Sep 12, 2014)

Wb nukes hard


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Sep 12, 2014)

Fuck! Was about to type Sugar solos's but then i read full knowledge.. WB mid diffs at worst. Some of them get 1shot by his beard alone, like Ace


----------



## Maester (Sep 12, 2014)

Whitebeard wins with or without knowledge.


----------



## Amol (Sep 12, 2014)

I was verifying DD's claims that he can kill an admiral with his family.
maybe I should have gave him no knowledge


----------



## Extravlad (Sep 12, 2014)

DD is a retard don't listen to what he says.

This fool thought Vergo could kill Law, the SHs and the G5 by himself.


----------



## TheWiggian (Sep 12, 2014)

Doflas family dies in the crossfire and Doffy gets a hard quake into his anus.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 12, 2014)

Whitebeard shoves his bisento up Doflamingo's ass. Quakes the Seats with 1hit KO, defeats Vergo with a punch, then Haoshoku Haki's the rest. 

Whitebeard then eats flamingo for dinner.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Sep 12, 2014)

Whitebeard swings. It's over.


----------



## blueframe01 (Sep 12, 2014)

DD himself stated that they only may have a chance in beating Fujitora if the whole crew fought him. If the guy who's been overating his crew's strength for a good 2 arcs doesn't even seem convinced that his crew could handle an Admiral, i don't see how they would even attempt to fight WB.


----------



## Amol (Sep 12, 2014)

Dunno I think 'they' should give WB atleast Mid(high) diff or High(low) diff .
DD can't be THAT wrong 
Anyways cool replies .


----------



## DavyChan (Sep 12, 2014)

Lol, im gonna not give a troll reply because i find that to be something a 2 yr old would write and ik most of u r full on adults. Plus its insulting to the person making the thread when ik half of u are post exclusives.

Anyway, I would imagine Whitbeard should win the difficulty i really am not sure.

I mean yeah he isn't stomping most likely and at least he should be somewhere between stomp and low diff(if such a thing exists lol). Anyway he probably low diffs bcuz of Doflamingo mostly. Vergo, Monet, Pica, Diamante, Trebol, and Baby5 should provide some decent help though. Oh and so will CC forgot about tht. The other officers get stomped. He might mid diff but tht is highest i am willing to bet


----------



## monkey d ace (Sep 12, 2014)

i just realized more than half of DD pirates wear some sort of glasses.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 12, 2014)

It's not that Doflamingo is that weak, it's just that Whitebeard is that strong.


----------



## Amol (Sep 12, 2014)

monkey d ace said:


> i just realized more than half of DD pirates wear some sort of glasses.



They have fetish for it


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 12, 2014)

monkey d ace said:


> sugar solo's.
> 
> EDIT:
> >intel full
> >WB wrecks.



Sugar won't be of much use.  One COC blast and she gets knocked out.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 12, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Sugar won't be of much use.  One COC blast and she gets knocked out.



The Dark king could not even knock out Pre-skip Penguin. 

White-beards CoC does shit.


----------



## Bohemian Knight (Sep 12, 2014)

monkey d ace said:


> i just realized more than half of DD pirates wear some sort of glasses.



Lao G also rocked a pair to fight the dwarves. And if you count Sugar's scouter that's like 3/4


----------



## J★J♥ (Sep 12, 2014)

You cant fight all this control alone.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 12, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> The Dark king could not even knock out Pre-skip Penguin.
> 
> White-beards CoC does shit.



Pre-skip who?


----------



## Extravlad (Sep 12, 2014)

Penguin is one of Law's men


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 12, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> Penguin is one of Law's men


Oh cool. Thank you.




Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> The Dark king could not even knock out Pre-skip Penguin.
> 
> White-beards CoC does shit.



I guess he just scares her unconscious then.


----------



## Gohara (Sep 12, 2014)

1. The Donquixote Pirates win.  There are too many powerful characters in their crew for anyone other than end of series Luffy and maybe Roger/prime Whitebeard/Dragon/Shanks to defeat all at once.

2. It could go either way.  It depends on how many Whitebeard could knock out with King's Haki.  I would probably still give the Donquixote Pirates the slight edge here, though.


----------



## barreltheif (Sep 12, 2014)

Since he has full knowledge, WB should probably win.


----------



## RF (Sep 12, 2014)

Whitebeard wins comfortably, he's far beyond any of them in strength to the point where haxx or synergy don't really matter.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Sep 15, 2014)

Anyone who isn't named Doflamingo would get neg-diffed, while Doffy himself gets low-diffed.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Sep 15, 2014)

GURARARARARARARARA 

[YOUTUBE]U-U56GRiND8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 15, 2014)

Gohara said:


> 1. The Donquixote Pirates win.  There are too many powerful characters in their crew for anyone other than end of series Luffy and maybe Roger/prime Whitebeard/Dragon/Shanks to defeat all at once.
> 
> 2. It could go either way.  It depends on how many Whitebeard could knock out with King's Haki.  I would probably still give the Donquixote Pirates the slight edge here, though.



Pretty much everyone in the family can get one shot by a gura gura attack.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Sep 15, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> *Everyone* in the family can get one shot by a gura gura attack.



Fixed for accuracy .


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 15, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Fixed for accuracy .



I'm taking about if Whitebeard decides  to use one that covers a decent area.

Weaker than a focused  one but they all get one shot anyway like the king's punch and how it took out everyone in the stadium.

Flamingo should be able to hold out against that and the other three maybe.


----------



## Luke (Sep 15, 2014)

Whitebeard wins with medium difficulty.


----------



## Gohara (Sep 15, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Pretty much everyone in the family can get one shot by a gura gura attack.



I don't think it would be that simple.  Even if a close ranged direct attack did one shot all of them, there are too many to use it against at once.  They could also just circle around him and attack him from every direction.  Pica doesn't even have to be there attacking him either, he could just send a clone to do that.  So, any attacks to his clones won't damage him.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 15, 2014)

Gohara said:


> I don't think it would be that simple.  Even if a close ranged direct attack did one shot all of them, there are too many to use it against at once.  They could also just circle around him and attack him from every direction.  Pica doesn't even have to be there attacking him either, he could just send a clone to do that.  So, any attacks to his clones won't damage him.



Then he just uses it multiple times.

If they circle him he just uses  both his arms or you know just jump out of the way and attack downwards everybody gets raped. The attack itself carries serious collateral there' no effective stratgey they can pull off with just numbers they are just too weak.

He'll find Pica eventually.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Sep 15, 2014)

Gohara said:


> 1. The Donquixote Pirates win.  There are too many powerful characters in their crew for anyone other than end of series Luffy and maybe Roger/prime Whitebeard/Dragon/Shanks to defeat all at once.
> 
> 2. It could go either way.  It depends on how many Whitebeard could knock out with King's Haki.  I would probably still give the Donquixote Pirates the slight edge here, though.




One of their top fighters is getting his ass kicked by a one legged man. Just saying.


----------



## trance (Sep 15, 2014)

Gohara said:


> 1. The Donquixote Pirates win.  There are too many powerful characters in their crew for anyone other than end of series Luffy and maybe Roger/prime Whitebeard/Dragon/Shanks to defeat all at once.



Wait. So, an old but healthy Whitebeard can't clear it but Shanks, a weaker character, can?


----------



## Captain Altintop (Sep 15, 2014)

With no knowledge, WB still wins mid-high diff. 
DD pushes him to mid diff. , adding rest of his crew will make it more difficult of course.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Sep 15, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Wait. So, an old but healthy Whitebeard can't clear it but Shanks, a weaker character, can?


IIRC, he thinks Shanks and Dragon are stronger, so don't waste your time.


----------



## Captain Altintop (Sep 15, 2014)

Amol said:


> They have fetish for it



Haha xD ... At least Fuji can top them with his not shown top secret glasses ;o


----------



## Ruse (Sep 15, 2014)

Gohara said:


> I don't think it would be that simple.  Even if a close ranged direct attack did one shot all of them, there are too many to use it against at once.  They could also just circle around him and attack him from every direction.  *Pica doesn't even have to be there attacking him either, he could just send a clone to do that.  So, any attacks to his clones won't damage him.*


----------



## PirateHunter Eddy (Sep 15, 2014)

Whitebeard Gurahahahahs them with or without intel without intel would depend on what approach Whitebeard takes to the fight


----------



## Gohara (Sep 15, 2014)

@ Heavenly Demon.

Well, I'm not saying he would fear them.  



Canute87 said:


> Then he just uses it multiple times.



Well I mean, there are around or over a dozen of them.  So, he would probably have to use it quite a few times, and even then that assumes he hits them every time.  He'll be attacked constantly until he takes them all out, so it's a race between him being damaged too much and him getting off enough attacks to take them all out.  Even if he succeeds after all that, he could be pretty battle worn and still have to deal with Doflamingo.



Canute87 said:


> If they circle him he just uses  both his arms or you know just jump out of the way and attack downwards everybody gets raped. The attack itself carries serious collateral there' no effective stratgey they can pull off with just numbers they are just too weak.



They are capable of jumping as well, and adjusting to any different strategy Whitebeard pulls out.



Canute87 said:


> He'll find Pica eventually.



Maybe, but how much damage would he have taken by then?  It's hard to say for certain.



Issho D Tea said:


> One of their top fighters is getting his ass kicked by a one legged man.



Kyros is very powerful, so I don't think that reflects badly on Diamante, as much as it just reflects well on the former.

Besides, all that's happened so far is Kyros surprise attacking Diamante and dealing him one blow.  That doesn't mean they aren't around the same level.



Stαrkiller said:


> Wait. So, an old but healthy Whitebeard can't clear it but Shanks, a weaker character, can?



I'm not necessarily saying Shanks would clear it.  However, I do see it as a possibility if Shanks is stronger than old Whitebeard, which I think he could be.


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 15, 2014)

WB could just as well beat them to death with physical strength alone.

Only Doflamingo matters here and he is an ant compared to the strongest man.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Sep 15, 2014)

Gohara said:


> Kyros is very powerful, so I don't think that reflects badly on Diamante, as much as it just reflects well on the former.
> 
> Besides, all that's happened so far is Kyros surprise attacking Diamante and dealing him one blow.  That doesn't mean they aren't around the same level.


Whitebeard would shit on Kyros, who Diamant? is having trouble with. 2 + 2 = 4. 

Btw, I love how you cry ambush for fodder yet not for Akainu.


----------



## trance (Sep 15, 2014)

Gohara said:


> I'm not necessarily saying Shanks would clear it.  However, I do see it as a possibility if Shanks is stronger than old Whitebeard, which I think he could be.



>World's Strongest Man
>Weaker than another


----------



## Orca (Sep 15, 2014)

WB would sink dressrossa. Zero diff.


----------



## Gohara (Sep 15, 2014)

Issho D Tea said:


> Whitebeard would shit on Kyros, who Diamant? is having trouble with.



Individually I agree that Whitebeard defeats Diamante with no difficulty.  However, in this case Diamante would have an insane amount of help.



Issho D Tea said:


> I love how you cry ambush for fodder yet not for Akainu.



Akainu was warned of Whitebeard's presence, and there were multiple panels in between that and when the former was hit by the latter.  Diamante received no warning, and there were no panels in between.



Stαrkiller said:


> World's Strongest Manj



I think there's a decent chance that Whitebeard's title was given to him in his prime, and that it wouldn't be taken away due to old age/illness.  Plus, it would take verification for that title to change hands.  Whether or not anyone with enough authority has seen Shanks fight recently is unknown.  If I remember correctly, Sengoku had implied that it had been decades since he last saw Whitebeard fight.

From a writing perspective, Shanks seems to be the passer of the torch to Luffy.  Along with prime Roger, Shanks is the guy Luffy is trying to surpass the most.  I also don't think Oda would kill off the pirate Luffy needs to surpass more than any other living pirate on his way to becoming Pirate King that early.  The world's strongest man title could have remained in Whitebeard's hands to hype him up for the Marineford Arc, while being able to hype up Shanks later on without contradicting the former's title since Oda could just say that it was a title from his prime.

This, of course, is far from being a fact and I can understand why you wouldn't agree- but basically I'm just saying that I'm not 100% certain of how Whitebeard and Shanks compare to each other.  I'm not 100% certain that Whitebeard's title- which could have been earned in the past- guarantees that he's more powerful than the main character's mentor/torch passer.  Hence, when I answered this match up, I took into account the possibility that Shanks is as strong as or stronger than old Whitebeard.


----------



## Freechoice (Sep 16, 2014)

Gohara are you playing Devil's advocate or something?


----------



## Gohara (Sep 16, 2014)

Nope.  I just don't think it's quite as simple as top tier vs. a high tier + many mid tiers= top tier just owns all of them no questions asked.  I don't think the power gaps between tiers in One Piece are _that_ huge.  The power difference between Mihawk and Crocodile is bigger than the difference between a top tier character and many high/mid tier characters.  Yet, Crocodile was still able to stop Mihawk's attack (granted it was one aimed at Mr. 1).  If I followed along with that massive power gap, Mihawk should have accidentally sent Crocodile to the other side of the planet just by coming into contact with him.


----------



## Luke (Sep 16, 2014)

Even though I don't agree with Gohara's argument, he does make a lot of good points that shouldn't simply be shrugged off because they're an unpopular opinion.


----------



## Gohara (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words, but even then I wouldn't say it's an unpopular opinion.  This is the only community I go to that finds the gaps between certain characters to be that massive.  However, it's always great to see differing views.  If everyone thought the same thing it would be boring.


----------

